# Help me find video accessory !.



## WhoIreland (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a form of steady/glidecam for 5d3

Any recommendations??
I don't know what's good or bad,or even what's available

Ideally something not too expensive and not too big, but would be interested in hearing people's experiences with such products


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 13, 2012)

Joby gorilla pod.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 13, 2012)

If you get a Glidecam don't go for the HD4000, DSLR's are just too light for it. But the Glidecam HD1000 or HD2000 would be fine and they are very effective and relatively easy to balance. 

Quality stabilization isn't cheap though, I'd stay away from the $50-$100 type stuff. I got an HD-4000 and X-10 vest/arm for $1600 used (it's around $2500 new, vest being the expensive part). Of course you don't have to go that extreme, but it makes a HD1000 seem cheap.


----------



## Videoshooter (Dec 16, 2012)

Check out the Steadicam Merlin and the Glidecam 2000. Both are a nice size match for a DSLR.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Dec 16, 2012)

Glidecam HD2000.


----------

